# i barely eat anything anymore



## sophiam (Mar 9, 2014)

the last time i ate was 27 hours ago ... i'm just not hungry anymore. i physically cannot eat. i tried to force myself to eat something but it kind of made me sick. could this be a side effect of depression?


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

I've had stress have that effect on me before. I didn't eat for nearly three days from stress just a few months ago as a matter of fact and when I tried to eat it made me sick.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

Really bad depression will do that to you. You have to force yourself to eat something. I hope you get your appetite back soon.


----------



## P1e2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Sometimes liquids are easier than eating solids and maybe try smoothie, milkshake and/or soup.


----------



## One Lonely Visitor (Sep 18, 2013)

P1e2 said:


> Sometimes liquids are easier than eating solids and maybe try smoothie, milkshake and/or soup.


This is good advice. Try drinking Multi Vitamin shake.


----------



## acidicwithpanic (May 14, 2014)

I am going through this right now. It's likely to be psychosomatic. Drinking plenty of fluids should ease it up a bit.


----------

